# Whatta day to work on a fan



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I wish I could have grabbed a pic of the guy across from the gas station tonight on the way home.. He takes a manlift half way up to the peak of a fairly steep metal roof... Hops out and kinda "slow jogs" to the peak, across the peak and starts working on a kitchen exhaust fan.. The peak is probably 35' feet up.. The winds are 57 km/h (35 mph) and gusting to 72 km/h (45 mph) now.. Wind warning for the area of up to 100 kmh (60 mph)... 

I'd be declining that job.. No tie off at all and not in these winds.. The asphalt at the bottom might sting landing on it..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> I wish I could have grabbed a pic of the guy across from the gas station tonight on the way home.. He takes a manlift half way up to the peak of a fairly steep metal roof... Hops out and kinda "slow jogs" to the peak, across the peak and starts working on a kitchen exhaust fan.. The peak is probably 35' feet up.. The winds are 57 km/h (35 mph) and gusting to 72 km/h (45 mph) now.. Wind warning for the area of up to 100 kmh (60 mph)...
> 
> I'd be declining that job.. No tie off at all and not in these winds.. The asphalt at the bottom might sting landing on it..


Childs play:


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Childs play:


 @MechanicalDVR what a great picture!


----------

